# Which species...



## skunkspray03 (Jun 22, 2010)

...would you associate with the 7 deadly sins within the fandom?

The sheet is as follows (now with helpful notations, that I did not write myself):

*Pride*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](excessive belief in  one's own abilities, that interferes with the            individual's recognition of the grace of God. It has been  called the            sin from which all others arise. Pride is also known as  Vanity.)[/FONT]
*Envy*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the desire for  others' traits, status, abilities, or situation.)[/FONT]
*Gluttony*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](an inordinate desire  to consume more than that which one requires.)[/FONT]
*Lust*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](an inordinate craving  for the pleasures of the body. I.E. Sex)[/FONT]
*Wrath*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](manifested in the  individual who spurns love and opts instead for            fury.)[/FONT]
*Greed*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the desire for  material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm                      of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or  Covetousness.[/FONT])
*Sloth*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the avoidance of  physical or spiritual work I.E. not using your talents or gifts)

as I said before, these are not my own words, so don't go yelling at me about some religious thing because you're not christian/catholic/whatever other religion applies.

This thread is not meant to cut anyone down, especially not in a religious context.

Now, which one would you associate with yourself >: D
[/FONT]


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

what the hell is this shit.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> what the hell is this shit.


 It's the seven deadly sins and which species fits each one :/


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> what the hell is this shit.


 
Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you "Wrath"


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> what the hell is this shit.


.


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you "Wrath"


 
Why thank you.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 22, 2010)

well, I thought that i would get something interesting... perhaps a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Akro (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually think its a mildly good idea, but Im to ston-...tired to think of any


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pride*
 Wolves. I think humans show off their pride quite nicely.
*Envy*
 Foxes. You heard me.
*Gluttony*
 Bears. They're all such fatasses.
*Lust*
 Tigers. You thought I would say foxes, would you?
*Wrath*
 Crabs. Evil little things.
*Greed*
 Otters. We want all the clams in the world.
*Sloth*
 ... sloths?


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> well, I thought that i would get something interesting... perhaps a good laugh out of it.


 
You were wrong.


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pride*: Lions. It's even in their goddamn group name.
*Envy*: Snakes. Probably the green.
*Gluttony*: Pigs. Not accurate but highly symbolic.
*Lust*: Foxes. Blame the fandom for that.
*Wrath:* Bulls. Torro, Torro and all that.
*Greed*: Magpies. They steal.
*Sloth*: Sloth. Self Explanatory.


----------



## Trance (Jun 22, 2010)

Uh, i'm gonna give this a try.  

Horsez = envy

ok, i'm done.   I could go on, but getting flamed is just too fun.

I've had my share of fun today.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pride
Dragons

Envy
Dolphins?

Gluttony
Bears

Lust
Foxes

Wrath
Cats

Greed
Otters

Sloth
Sloths?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 22, 2010)

Akro said:


> I actually think its a mildly good idea, but Im to ston-...tired to think of any


 at least _someone_ thinks so...


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pride*
-Cats
-Dragons
-Wolves 
-Huskies
-Hybrids

*Envy*
-Rodents
*-*Birds
-Insects
*
Gluttony*
-Snakes

*Lust*
-Foxes
-Lombaxes
-Rabbits
-Horses
-Dolphins

*Wrath*
-Cats (again)
-Sergals 

*Greed*
-Can't really think of anything

*Sloth
-*Bears
-Turtles

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Browder (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *Lust*
> -Lombaxes


 Lol. 

And no one else has put Lions down for Pride. Seriously FAF?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol.
> 
> And no one else has put Lions down for Pride. Seriously FAF?


 
I'm still working on mine, big cats in general are pretty prideful. I do believe lion is a win though


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 22, 2010)

_non furfag version_

*Pride: *Dogs always want to rub their dicks all over everything
*Envy: *Cows want to fucking drive cars too
*Gluttony: *Vultures keep eating all my corpses. I need those.
*Lust: *Mahcock cause I saw it on a Jackass variation
*Wrath: *Cat-birds just love getting 22.'d off the phone line for attacking my.. cat
*Greed: *Raccoons, always trying to feed your family. With my trash. >:C ..mah trash beuch
*Sloth: *Worms don't do anything their whole life but eat and shit. Do they even poop?


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

ok fine.

Pride: secretary birds.

Envy: vultures.

Gluttony: kiwis.

Lust: does not apply.

Wrath: apparently ravens.

Greed: also ravens. (shiny things)

Sloth: roadrunners.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *Greed*
> -Can't really think of anything


 
How about hybrids, so greedy one species isn't enough?

Dragons would also fit I suppose.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 22, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> *Pride*





skunkspray03 said:


> (excessive belief in  one's own abilities, that interferes with the            individual's recognition of the grace of God. It has been  called the            sin from which all others arise. Pride is also known as  Vanity.)



Dragons.




skunkspray03 said:


> *Envy*
> (the desire for  others' traits, status, abilities, or situation.)



A lot of dragons take traits from other species, becoming hybrids, so dragons again.
 



skunkspray03 said:


> *Gluttony*
> (an inordinate desire  to consume more than that which one requires.)



Dragons. Lots of voraphiles are dragons.




skunkspray03 said:


> *Lust*
> (an inordinate craving  for the pleasures of the body. I.E. Sex)



Narse and a shit-ton of other dragons draw a LOT of porn, of dragons.




skunkspray03 said:


> *Wrath*
> (manifested in the  individual who spurns love and opts instead for            fury.)



Mmhmm, dragons. Lulz.




skunkspray03 said:


> *Greed*
> (the desire for  material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm                      of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or  Covetousness.)



Dare I say it, dragons.




skunkspray03 said:


> *Sloth*
> (the avoidance of  physical or spiritual work I.E. not using your talents or gifts)



Yep, dragons.




skunkspray03 said:


> Now, which one would you associate with yourself >: D




Sloth. I am a lazy raccoon.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> And no one else has put Lions down for Pride. Seriously FAF?


 I *did *think about it, but that was too easy. Why I put sloth down for sloth, I have no idea.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pride: Dragons

Envy: Hybrids

Gluttony: Bears

Lust: Foxes

Wrath: Dragons

Greed: Magpies

Sloth: Housecats

If I were guilty of any of these, it would be envy.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 22, 2010)

I, as a fox, represent lust.
_Not one thing, large or small, living or inanimate, harmless or dangerous, has crossed my gaze without sparking the simple, but exponential fundamentals of sexual intercourse within my very soul. _

Sept Icky. He's a bird. Ewwww


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol.
> 
> And no one else has put Lions down for Pride. Seriously FAF?


 I put down cats, which I think is a general thing soooo...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

I like Icky, but that's because I have an asshole fetish. :/


----------



## Oovie (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *Envy*
> -Rodents
> *-**Birds*


Wait a minute, what do birds envy of others? All birds feel superior to everyone else already.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Wait a minute, what do birds envy of others? All birds feel superior to everyone else already.


 Birds don't have fingers

Envy my paw hands


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> I, as a fox, represent lust.
> _Not one thing, large or small, living or inanimate, harmless or dangerous, has crossed my gaze without sparking the simple, but exponential fundamentals of sexual intercourse within my very soul. _
> 
> Sept Icky. He's a bird. Ewwww


Pfft, like I would do anything with you.



WillowWulf said:


> Birds don't have fingers
> 
> Envy my paw hands


Wings. 

Duh.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

I do believe someone has been reading 'Jack'...


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 22, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Wait a minute, what do birds envy of others? All birds feel superior to everyone else already.


 
but birds can't play piano
c'mon you know you're envious
Let me just turn on some... elton john music...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> Pfft, like I would do anything with you.


 
How bout me? You've seen how irresistably sexy I am right?


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> but birds can't play piano
> c'mon you know you're envious
> Let me just turn on some... elton john music...


How do you know they fucking can't.

I play a xylophone.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> but birds can't play piano
> c'mon you know you're envious
> Let me just turn on some... elton john music...


 Oh hey. Me? Nah, I'm just playing some Art Tatum. He seems to be all I can play with these PAWS OF DESTRUCTION!!!


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> Pfft, like I would do anything with you.


 
I don't think a bird could do it either, let alone seduce anyone else haha
o this is war pigeon >:]
wait no it isn't. I like not being banned k.
How bout you're lustful and I'm envious of it


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> How bout me? You've seen how irresistably sexy I am right?


haha, no


Disasterfox said:


> I don't think a bird could do it either, let alone seduce anyone else haha


Oh, you have no idea.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh, you have no idea.


 
You won't prove it! 
Gah stop pulling me into derailment :C
need sleep anyway; goodnight ravenfag and Green Sparklefox with big black pancake nipples


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> haha, no


 Hm..you must be an alien. I get it. 



> Oh, you have no idea.


 Nope. Birds can't really seduce anyone. Unless they have some kinda wierd bird fetish...like you????


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> You won't prove it!
> Gah stop pulling me into derailment :C
> need sleep anyway; goodnight ravenfag and Green Sparklefox with big black pancake nipples


 
Goodnight, love!


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> *Pride*
> Wolves. I think humans show off their pride quite nicely.


 
What.

Not lions?


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I do believe someone has been reading 'Jack'...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Hm..you must be an alien. I get it.
> 
> Nope. Birds can't really seduce anyone. Unless they have some kinda wierd bird fetish...like you????


 
No, I'm just not attracted to 12 year old aspies.

And have you ever had a bird try to seduce you?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What.
> 
> Not lions?


 I already answered that.


Icky said:


> How do you know they fucking can't.
> 
> I play a xylophone.


 ... I KNOW you play more than that.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> ...would you associate with the 7 deadly sins within the fandom?
> 
> The sheet is as follows (now with helpful notations, that I did not write myself):
> 
> ...



Gluton:i eat when im bored and i eat more than i should.
Sloth:i dont work out just cause i dont want to though im thinking im going to start jogging


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, I'm just not attracted to 12 year old aspies.


 16....and green-based Sparklefox...with BIG! BLACK! PANCAKE! NIPPLEEESSSSSSSS!!!



> And have you ever had a bird try to seduce you?


I've had a bird attack me! If that counts.
"No mama bird! I was going to make humerous Starwars characatures of your babies.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Gluton:i eat when im bored and i eat more than i should.
> Sloth:i dont work out just cause i dont want to though im thinking im going to start jogging


This isn't a thread about how you've sinned..


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> And have you ever had a bird try to seduce you?


 No..they just like to make noise and fly around my house :|


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> ... I KNOW you play more than that.


I can also play almost any other percussion instrument, if that's what you meant.


MichaelFoster said:


> 16....and green-based Sparklefox...with BIG! BLACK! PANCAKE! NIPPLEEESSSSSSSS!!!
> 
> I've had a bird attack me! If that counts.
> "No mama bird! I was going to make humerous Starwars characatures of your babies.


No it doesn't count.

Birds can be extremely seductive.


----------



## Riley (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pride*
 House cats.
*Envy*
 I'm betting that earthworms are pretty pissed they're just blobs of tissue when insects at least have a complex form.
*Gluttony*
 Bears.  Just because they can knock down trees with no problem doesn't mean they're not fat.
*Lust*
 Snakes?  Maybe?
*Wrath*
Badger - those things can get nasty
*Greed*
 Magpies/Jackdaws 
*Sloth
*Cicada.  They sleep for what, 17 years?  Then they pop out of the  ground for a few hours, mate, and die.  Or a panda, which is so lazy it literally cannot be bothered to mate.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 22, 2010)

Wasn't this already covered in that shitty "Jack" web comic by David Hopkins?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a terrible idea and you should feel bad.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is a terrible idea and you should feel bad.


 It's the Den FAF. :-|


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> It's the Den FAF. :-|


 There are no excuses.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is a terrible idea and you should feel bad.


 Icky said the same thing.
And then he did it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is a terrible idea and you should feel bad.


 It's actually not _that_ bad of a thread concept


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Icky said the same thing.
> And then he did it.


 Icky is a bird and therefore terrible.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pride
*Lions, house cats, emperor penguins.
*Envy*
sharks, snakes, wolves.
*Gluttony*
pigs, whales.
*Lust*
foxes.
*Wrath*
Tigers, crocs, bears.
*Greed*
dragons, ravens, packrats.
*Sloth*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sloths.

[/FONT]


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 22, 2010)

How is having pride a "sin"?


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

Meadow said:


> How is having pride a "sin"?


It depends. What is _your _definition of "pride"?


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky is a bird and therefore terrible.


 
Reynards and Vixens, I present to you the species representing Pride


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is a terrible idea and you should feel bad.


 [This]


----------



## Oovie (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Birds don't have fingers
> 
> Envy my paw hands


 If being realistic you don't have any use for your paws either. But in the furry world, the feathers on the ends can have bones for fingers, which of course mine do.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Oovie said:


> If being realistic you don't have any use for your paws either. But in the furry world, the feathers on the ends can have bones for fingers, which of course mine do.


 Touche


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pride*
Foxes - gay pride


*Envy*
Foxes - they are butthurt and envy the other animals for being socially accepted
Gluttony
Foxes - They consume more sex than they need
*Lust*
Foxes, no explanation required
Wrath
Foxes, I don't know
*Greed*
Foxes, for some reason
*Sloth*
Atheits


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> *Pride*
> Foxes - gay pride
> *Wrath*
> Foxes, I don't know
> ...


Let me help you out, though the pride maybe true...
Pride: I'm sexier than you, No this isn't roleplay.

Wrath: Step the fuck back in your place, or Imma send your ass to the hospital with my shoe print on your face.

Greed: I'm generally generous & know how to share.... Accept with money.... YOU STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MAI MONEY!


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

What the fuck this thread is still getting serious posts.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the fuck this thread is still getting serious posts.


 
Looks like its up to you H&K to fix it

Oh wait, cant let you do that Star Koch!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Dragons.
> 
> 
> A lot of dragons take traits from other species, becoming hybrids, so dragons again.
> ...



[/thread]

I always thought dragons were omnivorous.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Looks like its up to you H&K to fix it
> 
> *Oh wait, cant let you do that Star Koch!*


 Get out. >=[


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out. >=[


 
Hey you cant be both Wrath and Pride, let the other species have a chance.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Hey you cant be both Wrath and Pride, let the other species have a chance.


 Get out x2


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out x2


 
If only I could have a dime for everytime I've been told this, I'd be $.20 richer already


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> If only I could have a dime for everytime I've been told this, I'd be $.20 richer already


 Well you can't so kindly GTFO.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

The raged evoked from a starfox quote is amusing


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

lol i put mice, cause frankly the mice/rat sonas iv seen are just odd&or creepy


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> lol i put mice, cause frankly the mice/rat sonas iv seen are just odd&or creepy


Put mice as what? Pride? Lust? Greed? Envy?

I love mice and rats. :/


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Looks like its up to you H&K to fix it
> 
> Oh wait, cant let you do that Star Koch!


 
Star Koch ha, haha
funy


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 23, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Greed: Magpies


 


Browder said:


> *Greed*: Magpies. They steal.



You both suck.


----------



## Machine (Jun 23, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> You both suck.


THIEF BIRD IS IN DENIAL.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Amphion said:


> THIEF BIRD IS IN DENIAL.


 
Just like all these foxes are in denial. (Except me. I'M STRAIGHT! YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE ME!)


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 23, 2010)

fox
fox
fox
fox
dragon
fox
fox


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 23, 2010)

Amphion said:


> THIEF BIRD IS IN DENIAL.


 
I AM NOT!!! I haven't stolen anything in my whole life! in 3 years! since last month! in a week! since yesterday!


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

Fox seems to be a popular choice for lust.  That makes me giggle.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Fox seems to be a popular choice for lust.  That makes me giggle.


 True though.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 23, 2010)

All of them = Foxes


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Fox seems to be a popular choice for lust.  That makes me giggle.


 I wonder why


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wonder why


 
Probably our good looks attracting other foxes into committed relationships.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> Probably our* good looks *attracting other foxes into committed relationships.


 I got lost there


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

Wait.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky is a bird and therefore terrible.


:[


----------



## Alstor (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> Wait.
> 
> 
> :[


 Don't worry. Foxes represent pride.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Don't worry. Foxes represent pride.


I was going to say lust, but H&K seems to personify pride quite well.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky is a bird and therefore terrible.



Dont get too Kochy Star Koch

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-Y6brmBOfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-Y6brmBOfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

you know Star wolfs ship is very birdlike, that explains the superiority.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 23, 2010)

Amphion said:


> THIEF BIRD IS IN DENIAL.


 mmm*MMMMm*mm... _Sqrr_auwwrrrk! Shinies _yess_! Pretty shiniess_s_ yes! I take from you_, Rrauwwrk_! Give me a cracker, sqrru_awwwwk_!


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 23, 2010)

Your mom = all of them


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 23, 2010)

*Pride*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](excessive belief in one's own abilities, that interferes with the individual's recognition of the grace of God. It has been called the sin from which all others arise. Pride is also known as Vanity.)[/FONT]

Lion

*Envy*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the desire for others' traits, status, abilities, or situation.)[/FONT]

Raccoon
*Gluttony*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](an inordinate desire to consume more than that which one requires.)[/FONT]

Bear.

*Lust*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](an inordinate craving for the pleasures of the body. I.E. Sex)[/FONT]

Rabbit

*Wrath*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](manifested in the individual who spurns love and opts instead for fury.)[/FONT]
*hippopotamus*


*Greed*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the desire for material wealth or gain, ignoring the realm of the spiritual. It is also called Avarice or Covetousness.[/FONT])
Magpie or other large bird like a crow or raven.

*Sloth*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the avoidance of physical or spiritual work I.E. not using your talents or gifts)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dog or pony.[/FONT]



I'd be wrath....so, fox for wrath then? no, i think i'm just a grump.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 23, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> These are not the droids you are looking for.


 Your sig = <3
I was absolutely obsessed with Cox last Summer.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Dont get too Kochy Star Koch
> 
> [yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-Y6brmBOfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I-Y6brmBOfA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]
> 
> you know Star wolfs ship is very birdlike, that explains the superiority.


What. This makes no sense.


Oovie said:


> mmm*MMMMm*mm... _Sqrr_auwwrrrk! Shinies _yess_! Pretty shiniess_s_ yes! I take from you_, Rrauwwrk_! Give me a cracker, sqrru_awwwwk_!


Stop making a fool of yourself, comrade.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm proud to be an antireligious egotistical lusty greedy glutton, and I don't have the motivation for working on my wrath. Go hump the bible or something.


EDIT: I think it would be chinchillas for wrath.


----------



## Tao (Jun 23, 2010)

Chinchillas for sloth and otters for gluttony.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> What. This makes no sense.


 
I just wanted the first two quotes, I'm too lazy to edit it and reupload


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *Greed*
> Magpie or other large bird like a crow or raven.


Hey, don't be h8in on corvids.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> Hey, don't be h8in on corvids.



Go suck a goat.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Go suck a goat.


But I dun wanna.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Go suck a goat.


 You're thinking of vampire bats.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> You're thinking of vampire bats.


 Or chupacabras :|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> But I dun wanna.


 
Yes you do!

It helps relieve tension!

At least for the goat.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes you do!
> 
> It helps relieve tension!
> 
> At least for the goat.


Sorry, I wouldn't have known that.

And I can't suck any dicks.

It's against my contract.


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> And I can't suck any dicks.
> 
> It's against my contract.


 
Actually, it's because nobody wants that keratin guillotine of yours anywhere near their dick.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually, it's because nobody wants that keratin guillotine of yours anywhere near their dick.


 Sig'd. ROFL


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Actually, it's because nobody wants that keratin guillotine of yours anywhere near their dick.


This is also why birds cannot possibly be gay.


----------



## Ames (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> This is also why birds cannot possibly be gay.


 
That and the fact that your balls are on the inside.  There's no way the balls can be touching for you birds.


----------



## Riv (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> This is also why birds cannot possibly be gay.


 
Actually, I think that birds have one of the highest rates of gayness in the animal kingdom, aside from humans. You can read all about same-sex bird pairs stealing eggs to raise.


----------



## Willow (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That and the fact that your balls are on the inside.  There's no way the balls can be touching for you birds.


 Cloacas are touching


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That and the fact that your balls are on the inside.  There's no way the balls can be touching for you birds.


Exactly.



			
				Riv said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that birds have one of the highest rates of gayness in the animal kingdom, aside from humans. You can read all about same-sex bird pairs stealing eggs to raise.


That's only for puffins and other waterbirds though.

Damn puffins.



			
				WillowWulf said:
			
		

> Cloacas are touching


o murr


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

There's a pair of gay penguins at the San Francisco zoo. Srsly. I saw them :3

On topic:


Moonfall The Fox said:


> *Envy*
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](the  desire for others' traits, status, abilities, or  situation.)[/FONT]
> 
> Raccoon


I'm wondering why you chose raccoons for envy. Sure, the shiny is nice, but I think they're just curious and always investigating.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Or chupacabras :|


 lol It eats non-believers.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> Stop making a fool of yourself, comrade.


Those Skeksis weren't silly jesters, they were scary as hell.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 24, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Those Skeksis weren't silly jesters, they were scary as hell.



Really? I never thought they were scary. Now Aughra... Her I was afraid of.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Those Skeksis weren't silly jesters, they were scary as hell.


 
After being to Wikipedia and learning what those were: damn, those sound creepy.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> Really? I never thought they were scary. Now Aughra... Her I was afraid of.


 Was that the crazy witch lady?


----------



## Oovie (Jun 24, 2010)

Icky said:


> After being to Wikipedia and learning what those were: damn, those sound creepy.


 Oh you missed The Dark Crystal? Only last watched it when I was a kid, but I always remembered that Skeksis who would whimper "mm*MMMmm*mmm" all the time. I really liked that, seemed fitting to me as it was pretty damn creepy.

[yt]aKdki7_EQX0[/yt]


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pride: dragons.
Envy: skunks.
Gluttony: pigs.
Lust: foxes.
Wrath: cats.
Greed: magpies.
Sloth: cows. 

Also note that the typical furry is practically the embodiment of all 7 of these traits.

P.S. alternative for wrath: fox/cat hybrids, just because of my being one. Seriously, I don't hold grudges for a long time, but I often experience ridiculously intense anger.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn you BasementRaptor, you ruined a 5x bird post combo. >:[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> Damn you BasementRaptor, you ruined a 5x bird post combo. >:[


 C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Ames (Jun 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


 
YOU FORGOT THE IMAGE MACRO

*RAEG*


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> Damn you BasementRaptor, you ruined a 5x bird post combo. >:[


Raptor is in his name. What if he's a bird of prey? I know it's unlikely though.

 I'm torn between raccoon and stellar jay...but thought I should be a bird to improve avian morale around here. Strength in numbers and whatnot.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Raptor is in his name. What if he's a bird of prey? I know it's unlikely though.
> 
> I'm torn between raccoon and stellar jay...but thought I should be a bird to improve avian morale around here. Strength in numbers and whatnot.


Nah, he says he's a fox/cat hybrid. Close, though.

Oh, and go with the Stellar's Jay, Waaaay cooler.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> Nah, he says he's a fox/cat hybrid. Close, though.
> 
> Oh, and go with the Stellar's Jay, Waaaay cooler.


 Sigh, I can't even get my act together to create a fully fleshed-out original character; I get stuck on the details. But for all intents and purposes of this forum, I'll be a bird brotha.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Sigh, I can't even get my act together to create a fully fleshed-out original character; I get stuck on the details. But for all intents and purposes of this forum, I'll be a bird brotha.


It really doesn't matter that much, I don't have any sort of character made, I just like ravens.

Also good choice, brotha. I wish more people shared your mindset.


----------



## Tally (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> It really doesn't matter that much, I don't have any sort of character made, I just like ravens.
> 
> Also good choice, brotha. I wish more people shared your mindset.


 
I prefer it when people DO make original characters, not just say they can't.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, I suppose A lot of furries have the "Lust" sin taken already.

Vicious species like, Crocodiles, Dragon, and other Reptilian monsters would probably go to "Wrath". Because they only know is too be violent.(for me anyway.)


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> Oh, I suppose A lot of furries have the "Lust" sin taken already.
> 
> Vicious species like, Crocodiles, Dragon, and other Reptilian monsters would probably go to "Wrath". Because they only know is too be violent.(for me anyway.)


Dragons would fit in the category of Greed. They're massive treasure hoarders.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 25, 2010)

Foxes for everything.  They are the scourge of the fandom!


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 25, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Was that the crazy witch lady?


 
Yeah. With they eye she takes out. =/

Anywho, to stay on topic and since I haven't done it yet.

Pride: Lions and dragons
Envy: Your mom
Gluttony: Pigs, cows, bears
Lust: Lombaxes and foxes. Fombaxes? 
Wrath: Your mom
Greed: *NOT* magpies.
Sloth: Er... Sloths?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 25, 2010)

Pride - Velociraptors
Envy - Microraptors
Gluttony - Deinonychuses
Lust - Pyroraptors
Wrath - Atrociraptors
Greed - Utahraptors
Sloth - er I don't know... wait EAGLES! Well they're raptors.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Pride - Velociraptors
> Envy - Microraptors
> Gluttony - Deinonychuses
> Lust - Pyroraptors
> ...


Do you even know what an eagle _is_?


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> Do you even know what an eagle _is_?


 
EDIT: It is a raptor, just a different kind of raptor


----------



## Oovie (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Dragons would fit in the category of Greed. They're massive treasure hoarders.


 With so many mentions for Magpies, you'd expect the whole fandom was full of them. Dragons are the true greedy bastards, I pinch pennies compared to what they snag!


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 25, 2010)

I just thought of a good one for wrath. Hippos. They're f'ing nasty when upset.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Syradact said:


> There's a pair of gay penguins at the San Francisco zoo. Srsly. I saw them :3
> 
> On topic:
> 
> I'm wondering why you chose raccoons for envy. Sure, the shiny is nice, but I think they're just curious and always investigating.






They always seem to steal things others want, and are quite defensive of stuff. Think, garbage robbing creature, who is so envious of the food you eat that he steals the leftovers. And, they steal and kill chickens. If that isn't envy then what is [:


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> I just thought of a good one for wrath. Hippos. They're f'ing nasty when upset.





Honey, that's what I put down for wrath. xD


----------



## Jesie (Jun 25, 2010)

Why does everyone keep putting down Sloth for Sloth?

It's not their fault their metabolism's so slow they can only make a bowel movement once every goddamned month. You'd be slower than shit too if you were constipated like that all the goddamned time!

Plus everyone knows Humans are the ultimate Sloth. Come to think of it, humans are the best animals for Pride, Envy, Gluttony, Lust, Greed, and Wrath too.

Animals are they way they are because if they aint that way they fucking die. Humans have no excuses.


----------



## Machine (Jun 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Why does everyone keep putting down Sloth for Sloth?
> 
> It's not their fault their metabolism's so slow they can only make a bowel movement once every goddamned month. You'd be slower than shit too if you were constipated like that all the goddamned time!
> 
> ...


THIS.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> They always seem to steal things others want, and are quite defensive of stuff. Think, garbage robbing creature, who is so envious of the food you eat that he steals the leftovers. And, they steal and kill chickens. If that isn't envy then what is [:


 I think that's called hunger. Is being hungry a sin?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 26, 2010)

Thou shalt not question thy fox


----------



## Icky (Jun 26, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> EDIT: It is a raptor, just a different kind of raptor


I was referring to how you apparently think they're slow or lethargic.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 26, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Honey, that's what I put down for wrath. xD



Huh. Must have missed that. I have a way of reading things but not taking them in when sleepy. My bad. Forgive me? =3


----------



## Oovie (Jun 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Animals are they way they are because if they aint that way they fucking die. Humans have no excuses.


Aren't humans this way as they'll die off to other humans when they're not? Not being somewhat greedy yourself and you're likely going to be taken advantage of from another, which may hurt you in the long run. I still kind of see ourselves in the same situation as animals, which is a shame.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Why does everyone keep putting down Sloth for Sloth?
> 
> It's not their fault their metabolism's so slow they can only make a bowel movement once every goddamned month. You'd be slower than shit too if you were constipated like that all the goddamned time!
> 
> ...



That's because they based the seven deadly sins off of what sets humans apart from animals, and is considered bad by sexless priests.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 26, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Pride - Velociraptors
> Envy - Microraptors
> Gluttony - Deinonychuses
> Lust - Pyroraptors
> ...



I approve of the general concept, but you appear to have shoved raptor species into the slots at random without actually thinking about it.


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a Husky not a sinner


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jul 1, 2010)

High Five To You! I agree.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Freedoh said:


> I'm a Husky not a sinner


 


tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> High Five To You! I agree.


We're not talking about individuals here, we're talking about what species seem like they'd fit into the Seven Sins.

You people really need to read OP's.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jul 2, 2010)

Dragons for everything except sloth, which is just sloths. :3


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

PRIDE
wolves, lions

ENVY
if hybrids count thats obvious

GLUTONS
nothing comes to mind, someone said bears. from what iv seen i would agree

LUST
foxes (duh) huskies

WRATH
birds

GREED
huskies 

SLOTH
yeah those


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

Freedoh said:


> I'm a Husky not a sinner



your brain would be sloth


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

The seven deadly sins is a flawed moral system. It lacks elegance and therefore is worthless as a system for measuring evil.

That said foxes are total fucking whores.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 3, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> The seven deadly sins is a flawed moral system. It lacks elegance and therefore is worthless as a system for measuring evil.


 yeah, and this thread is just for fun, not measuring divine judgment on everyone in the fandom.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 3, 2010)

Pride - Dragons
Envy - Foxes
Gluttony - Pandas
Lust - Foxes
Wrath - Snakes
Greed  - Dragons
Sloth - Rabbits


----------

